# Line diameter



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Breaking any line diameter rule will be considered a disregard for safety and for that reason it will be strictly enforced. 
The rule states .28 minimum line diameter
for the 125 gram weight. If it is discovered that illegal line is being used by anyone, everycast that caster has made on that day up to time of the discovery will be diqualified. No additional cast will be allowed by that caster until the line is changed or a reel with legal line is used.
If the rule was changed to read a smaller diameter line this discussion would continue only with different numbers.
Safety at any Sportcast event should be everyones goal.The same line diameter rules have been used by the UKSF for a number of years and have proven to be safe and satisfactory for some of the best casters in the world. I see no reason why we can't abide by them as written. Thank to everyone for their comments

Bob Sales
Director Sportcast USA


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Bob,

Great post.

Though I have to disagree "Some of the best casters" !!! should that not have read Most.

Only playing with you.  

Led.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

"If the rule was changed to read a smaller diameter line this discussion would continue only with different numbers."... gotta agree to disagree on this one Bob. My suggestion wasn't to go with a smaller diam line anyway. If that's the way it's being interpreted, then I'm not getting my suggestion across. I'll try to explain on the other thread because some replies seem to indicate that I'm being misunderstood, or I'm misunderstanding the replies.

No question same diams have worked in UK for years. Too bad we don't have EASIER access to a variety of legal lines over here like they do over there. Maybe when the States go fully to the metric system we'll be there.


----------

